# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Nieuw Medister

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Nieuw Medister
Jagersdreef 100 
Antwerpen 


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Nieuw Medister.*

----------

